# Looking for feedback on a video I made



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, Ive been wanting to do something like this for quite sometime. Over the past 2 months me and my wife and our two children have set out with the camera in hopes to make it happen. This is the first time I have put music and video to my writing so I would love some constructive criticism regarding the cinematography, the writing and the entirety of the piece in general. Looking back on it now, I wished I would have had more experience with sound editing. Some folks online have said the music is too loud and the voice over is too soft while others have told me they could hear it fine. Anyways, since it is related to hunting and fishing I thought I'd share it with yall.
Please let me know what y'all think.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice video and welcome to the Forum.

Was that north Georgia? I work in Ringgold from time to time.

.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes sir. We're about 20 miles south of Ringgold. I appreciate you taking the time to watch!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

deerhuntinghippie said:


> Yes sir. We're about 20 miles south of Ringgold. I appreciate you taking the time to watch!


Nice people in them parts.

.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Nice people in them parts.
> 
> .


Yeah I love it out this way.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I watched your video. The scenery was great, the filming was great, but I could not hear your comments over the music. I liked the music and thought it fit the project well. Somehow turn down the volume of the music and turn up the volume on the speaking.


----------

